# Heavy Artillery: Alistair Overeem will be subject to strict Olympic drug testing



## Jamal (Aug 20, 2009)

Heavy Artillery: Alistair Overeem will be subject to strict Olympic-style drug testing for Brett Rogers fight 

http://www.mmamania.com/2010/4/27/1448105/heavy-artillery-alistair-overeem

by MMAmania.com on Apr 27, 2010 9:57 PM EDT


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

Jamal said:


> Heavy Artillery: Alistair Overeem will be subject to strict Olympic-style drug testing for Brett Rogers fight
> 
> http://www.mmamania.com/2010/4/27/1448105/heavy-artillery-alistair-overeem
> 
> by MMAmania.com on Apr 27, 2010 9:57 PM EDT


Strict drug testing, I'm guessing this fight may not happen then, i'll be suprised if he's not on roids, but in the rare chance he isn't sorry Alistair.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Another blow to Strikeforce.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Did the guy in the red just diss Chuck?


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

Chris from pro-fight network claims that Overeem is on the juice. I'm assuming he's never met the man and just jumps on what could be an very obvious band wagon. He then goes on to say that Rogers is tough and isnt too sure AO is... right, maybe you haven't followed this guy's career. Juice or not, he was always a tough fighter.

Rogers came across as very humble and likeable. While I still only give him a puncher's chance, he could very well end up being the next strikeforce champ. The hype behind him, if this happens, may be pushed ala Kimbo during the elite xc days.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

i dont get it tho.

Is Alistair just a rookie in terms of masking??

alot of guys are doing it and arent scared to fight in the states. im sure he will be fine.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Man, I wanna see this fight badly. I can't see Rogers taking roids, he doesn't need them. His performance against the great Fedor showcased that he is a very game opponent for anyone. If Overeem tests hot, it wouldn't suprise me. I would be very disapointed though. The same testing has been done to Mayweather/Mosley. If the fight happens, one punch from Rogers on Alistair's tiny chin and he'll get put to sleep. I personally would like to see Rogers win because Overeem seems to be ducking. Now he's backed into a corner and if he pisses hot, I think he just wanted to duck Rogers the same way Barnett did with Fedor...


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

yea cuz Barnett had the lucrative going to small BJJ tournys and winning $500 career to fall back on.

he was just ducking fedor... he didnt want that MASSIVE payday....

Cool Story, Bro


its funny, Overeem can make $ elsewhere. i dont think he cares about padding ihs record if the $ is right, he will fight. is he clean?? prob not. just dont piss hot.

i doubt ppl are ducking...

Fedors management is ducking


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

strikeforce better get an alternate fighter ready


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Although the progression of Uberreems muscle growth is a bit abnoramal, I find it hard to belive he would take the fight if he thought he could get caught. Its called cycling, and if he does use steroids or another type of PED I am sure he would know how to cycle. Saying that who knows if he is or not other then him.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I hope this fight actually happens. Two things though 1. I think there is a pretty good chance that Overeem is juicing 2. I dont think it is exactly fair to subject him to any kind of special drug testing just because he looks like he uses steroids. The dude has never pissed dirty before and there is a possibility that he actually doesnt use ped's. This may seem a bit contradictory, but im still a believer that everyone should get the same treatment until you are caught breaking the rules. I also think he will knock Rogers out in the first round without to much resistance. The dude is a top notch kickboxer that probably has one of the best clinches in the game. Rogers is sloppy and drops his hands way to much. My two cents anyhow.


----------



## Jimdon (Aug 27, 2008)

joshua7789 said:


> 2. I dont think it is exactly fair to subject him to any kind of special drug testing just because he looks like he uses steroids.


Quoted for truth, I don't see how it's okay to test one fighter more than the rest just because you think he might be using, if he gets Olympic style testing, everyone else should too.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> I also think he will knock Rogers out in the first round without to much resistance. The dude is a top notch kickboxer that probably has one of the best clinches in the game. Rogers is sloppy and drops his hands way to much. My two cents anyhow.


I'm with you on this one :thumbsup:

I don't even think Roger can make it out of the 1 Round. Two totally different leagues! I mean Overeem made it into the top 3 K-1 fighters last year.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

If the fight happens the only way I c Rodgers winning is by Overeem being his own worse enemy and over looking his op.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

i grow tired of hearing about Overeems MMA standup... then you watch him in MMA and he is average or getting KO'd by good strikers.

but he did beat Paul Buentello for that belt.... so obv he is right up there with the likes of Kongo.... except Kongo hasnt been KO'd a few times by LHWs.

blah....i hope Rogers takes his head off. If not i will have to hear even more Overeem crap as he continues to never fight anybody in MMA and ppl continue to regard him as one of the best.

Euros and Asians dont come to America much to fight MMA.

When they do, they usually lose.

lets check the latest hitlist of overrated euro/asians

Gomi (check)
Aoki (check)
Mousasi (check)
Overeem (come out n play)
Fedor (see above)

whoever is left hiding under rocks in europe or asia should just come out and lose already.

(boring friday)


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

alizio said:


> i grow tired of hearing about Overeems MMA standup... then you watch him in MMA and he is average or getting KO'd by good strikers.
> 
> but he did beat Paul Buentello for that belt.... so obv he is right up there with the likes of Kongo.... except Kongo hasnt been KO'd a few times by LHWs.
> 
> ...


Gomi's days of glory are long gone.. Thats like making claims on Matt Hughes . How overrated was Gomi when he Ko'd pulver?:confused03:

Aoki 23-5 so he loses a bout to a top 5 guy and now hes overrated?:confused03:

Mousasi first bout with a wrestler and he loses . Oh shit killed the hype machine hes garbage.. GTFO 

This is mma and ever dog has his day and anyone can and will be beat .


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

alizio said:


> i grow tired of hearing about Overeems MMA standup... then you watch him in MMA and he is average or getting KO'd by good strikers.
> 
> but he did beat Paul Buentello for that belt.... so obv he is right up there with the likes of Kongo.... except Kongo hasnt been KO'd a few times by LHWs.
> 
> ...


You're such an awful racist. Just because not everyone can be born BROWN PRIDE (and brown pride has what, one good fighter, sweet) doesn't mean they suck. Mousasi lost once in the last like five years. And he did 2-3x the damage his opponent did and was dominating in all positions except for "getting taken down."

Gomi's prime was YEARS ago and he just had a good fight with the #2 LW. Aoki is probably the best guard guy in MMA.

And I always hear you talk about how Rogers is legit, yet Fedor KO'd Rogers in like 6 minutes? Okay guy.


And these are the guys Overeem has faced before he was past his mid-20s:


Shogun Rua

Ricardo Arona

Rogerio Nogueira

Vitor Belfort

Werdum

Sergei Kharitonov

Chuck Liddell

Igor Vovchanchyn

Then the guy matures, commits himself to HW and makes eating and working out his full time lifestyle. He gets to 255lbs as a guy who's 6'5" tall with a 82" reach, and people think he's juicing. The guy is SIX AND A HALF FEET TALL WITH AN 82 REACH. I can't believe he wasn't born 255lbs.

He moves to K1 and becomes an instant top 5 fighting all top talent and people still rag on him. Whatever. You could become a combat sport fan with an extremely deep depth of knowledge about many sports and competitors JUST and ONLY by watching all of Overeem's fights.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

lol you guys are touchy on fridays huh??

all those protected champions in fixed, phoney, crappy orgs that allow doping, fixed judges, mafia influence.

its a wonder they all come to the only place where you can be sure the fights are legit.... and lose.


must just be strange coincidences.

japanese put on helluva shows tho... i do agree.... so does Vince McMahon.

As far calling me a racist?? come on Khov... i thought we outgrew the petty insults??

you always hear me talk about Rogers is legit?? lol. khov, u either have a bad memory, or just say things to make arguements stronger... YOU SAID ROGERS IS LEGIT. I said he has potential but i dont think he is that good.

he is just good enough to beat overroids. who isnt that good and has never beaten a top LHW nevermind HW.

As for there being only one good mexican or mexican-american fighter out there?? Khov... you should know better then that.... hell... the guy you just called top 5 for beating Aoki.....so many more tho. who cares?? i dont laud them all.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> You're such an awful racist. Just because not everyone can be born BROWN PRIDE (and brown pride has what, one good fighter, sweet) doesn't mean they suck. Mousasi lost once in the last like five years. And he did 2-3x the damage his opponent did and was dominating in all positions except for "getting taken down."
> 
> Gomi's prime was YEARS ago and he just had a good fight with the #2 LW. Aoki is probably the best guard guy in MMA.
> 
> ...


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

alizio said:


> lol you guys are touchy on fridays huh??
> 
> all those protected champions in fixed, phoney, crappy orgs that allow doping, fixed judges, mafia influence.
> 
> ...



Because Shogun, Vitor, Anderson Silva, Rampage Jackson, etc all came to the UFC and became chumps. :confused03:

And as for petty insults, I really believe you ARE racist. Not saying it's an insult, just that you seem to bring up the Brown Pride every chance you get. You don't see me loving every blonde/blue eyed fighter and if one ever became champ (what color are lesnar's eyes?) I'd hope that my Brazilian Rocket Fists would knock him out.

Overeem beat Vovchanchyn, Vitor 2x, Kharitonov, and every HW he's faced besides a fluke KO in the Kharitonov rematch.

You don't have to hate a guy just because he can't beat Shogun Rua. If that were the case you'd have to hate pretty much everyone.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

All other factors and possible factors about Overeem aside, watch the dudes fights over the past couple of years. His striking is extremely tight. Hate him, love him, doesnt matter. The dude has some of the most technically sound stand up that you will ever see in a heavyweight in mma. His ground game is also very good. If you look at him from an objective stand point, the dude is a highly skilled fighter. How well will those skills hold up in mma when he starts fighting top heavyweights? I dont really know, hopefully we will find out soon.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Because Shogun, Vitor, Anderson Silva, Rampage Jackson, etc all came to the UFC and became chumps. :confused03:
> 
> And as for petty insults, I really believe you ARE racist. Not saying it's an insult, just that you seem to bring up the Brown Pride every chance you get. You don't see me loving every blonde/blue eyed fighter and if one ever became champ (what color are lesnar's eyes?) I'd hope that my Brazilian Rocket Fists would knock him out.
> 
> ...


 
i dont hate overreem.

he doesnt really fight MMA. the sport i follow. he dabbles in it and is moderately successful.

thats a fact.

a win over Buentello to get a belt is way less legit then how Lesnar got his belt, yet you hate Lesnar??

Kind of weird...perhaps you are racist??

ridiculous?? well... the only mexican i ever talk about excessively is Cain Velasquez.

Not Gilbert Melendez.
Not Tito Ortiz
Not Huerta 
Not Cruz
Not Eddie Alveraz
Not Frankie Edgar
Not Danny Castillo
Not Ricardo Lamas
Not Leonard Garcia
Not Miguel Torres
Not Damacio Page
Not Chad Mendes

nope... only Cain Velasquez...

but a guy like you... that seems intelligent.... cant figure out... "hey, maybe this guy just really likes Cain Velasquez and doesnt just cheer for fighters based on race"

nah... that was a tough puzzle to solve Khov. Im disappointed in you bringing this up, not once, twice now in this thread.

thought we past that.

fact is, Overeem has no really impressive MMA wins besides Belfort who has his own problems back then too. If you are gonna credit K1 wins then you midaswell Credit James Toneys resume coming in too.

Overeem has proven to be a mid level HW. Nothing more, nothing less.

Same level as say Roy Nelson, Rothwell,Kongo, Pat Barry.

EDIT. Let me add that Overeem and Mousasi should get the actively inactive award. Despite both having what, 30 fights?? both have only faced a handful of credible MMA opponents. 

Its somewhat incredible to get that many fights, be considered that elite and yet never fight anybody?? i have to give respect to their managers and promotion team. getting top fighter cred without beating top fighters is something special.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Jimdon said:


> Quoted for truth, I don't see how it's okay to test one fighter more than the rest just because you think he might be using, if he gets Olympic style testing, everyone else should too.


They are both being subjected to the same testing. I don't see how it isn't fair. The only difference in Olympic Style testing is that the tests are random, meaning the fighters don't know when they will be tested. Also, they are allowed to take blood samples in Olympic Style testing, not just urine. Most steroid testing in MMA is scheduled, the fighters know when they will be tested. It's much easier to mask your use when you know when the tests are going to be.

Consequently, this is exactly why the Mayweather - Paquiao fight fell apart. Pacman's camp wouldn't agree to the Olympic Style testing.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

alizio said:


> i dont hate overreem.
> 
> he doesnt really fight MMA. the sport i follow. he dabbles in it and is moderately successful.
> 
> ...


What are you talking about? Hes been fighting top guys since 2006. He has only been fighting pro since 03 ...


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

While Overeem is extremely selective in his fights, and hasn't fought anybody substantial in MMA for a awhile, it does not necessarily mean he isn't a good fighter and won't be able to handle Rodgers.

I think Overeem is fairly savvy at handling his career. I doubt he would agree to a test if he wasn't sure he would pass it.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't buy this bull crap about Overeem, the guy has been fighting over in Japan because he wanted to concentrate on his K-1 and just took the easy MMA bout here and there to remain achieve, now that SF has a nice TV deal with CBS and has attracted some top HW opponents for him he is back and ready to defend, lets face it its not been until this past year where SF has had much to offer him in the way of opponents.

Bottom line is the guy is one of the best Strikes in MMA and in the shape and form of his life, Rogers is in big trouble.

Anyone who thinks Overeem is not a dangours opponent and world class striker then just watch this


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

Im not a big fan of overeem. He doesn't really impress me. he loses a lot to top opponents all the time and he's been fighting cans for the passed year or so. I hope rogers knocks his head off.


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

alizio said:


> ridiculous?? well... the only mexican i ever talk about excessively is Cain Velasquez.
> 
> Not Gilbert Melendez.
> Not Tito Ortiz
> ...


since when is frankie edgar mexican


----------



## bigdog89 (Oct 17, 2007)

joe davola said:


> since when is frankie edgar mexican


Thank you i was wondering if anyone else would catch that one...


----------



## gleaminx (Mar 5, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I don't buy this bull crap about Overeem, the guy has been fighting over in Japan because he wanted to concentrate on his K-1 and just took the easy MMA bout here and there to remain achieve, now that SF has a nice TV deal with CBS and has attracted some top HW opponents for him he is back and ready to defend, lets face it its not been until this past year where SF has had much to offer him in the way of opponents.
> 
> Bottom line is the guy is one of the best Strikes in MMA and in the shape and form of his life, Rogers is in big trouble.
> 
> Anyone who thinks Overeem is not a dangours opponent and world class striker then just watch this


^ this


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

alizio said:


> i dont hate overreem.
> 
> he doesnt really fight MMA. the sport i follow. he dabbles in it and is moderately successful.
> 
> ...


I dont know how to say this but all the guys above are American lmao , alot of them are from New Mexico USA hahahah and some from Cali so he should brush up on that.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

okay fine there are a ton of great mmma athletes that are hispanic xD


----------

